# Just wondering right now



## 7thID (Jul 25, 2012)

I am selling my 2003 F250 Super Duty w / an EX 75 SnowDogg set up due to medical bills from cancer treatments. I plan on in the future if my stocks hit, to purchase a Jeep and blade . I am dis-abled and cannot drive a manual anymore. So it would have to be a Jeep with an automatic. I am considering a Brand NEW Jeep, preferably a Wrangler, does not need all the bells and whistles. But it will need to be tough. Is there a NEW MODEL Wrangler by Jeep that will handle a 7'5" SnowDogg EX75 that does NOT need anything extra added to the Wrangler? Such as a Tranny cooler etc etc?
Checking now, but won't buy until my stocks do good. Most likely late this year or early next year.ussmileyflag


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a 2012 jku and the 7'5 snow dog is pretty heavy for it but people are using them. I was thinking of putting a mild lift on mine with a heavier spring. I also know that 2012 Jk's and jku's came with tranny coolers already installed due to previous years having problems.


----------



## 7thID (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, for the info. I will keep it in mind when I am able to get a new set up again.


----------

